# Yeah, I think she likes him...(New River)



## jdooley195

Pretty persistent lady...

http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/TheBlueFrogGuy/media/New River/DSCF8349_zps5eeb13fb.mp4.html

http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/TheBlueFrogGuy/media/New River/DSCF8350_zpse675117e.mp4.html

http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/TheBlueFrogGuy/media/New River/DSCF8353_zps0db88f0f.mp4.html


----------



## senditdonkey

She is interrupting his dinner, rude.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Wish I could meet a woman with that amount of............drive.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Looks like he knows he's hot stuff. She will do whatever it takes to get him too. lol


----------



## Cfrog

I know how she feels...lol


----------



## pdfCrazy

........rejected?


----------



## senditdonkey

rain dart said:


> I know how she feels...lol


I know how he feels


----------



## SDRiding

I think she's just trying to get him to mow the moss.


----------



## Cfrog

not rejected, more like jumping through hoops....lol


----------



## sdlyager

In her defense she has waited FOREVER! !

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdooley195

Haha, it's funny how some of the guys play hard to get...

I hope it's just game playing and not him thinking she's ugly  I've had pairs take a while to breed when the male did this. 

It's funny to watch though!

Edit: I just watched that last video again...It's like she's trying to pull him down and just make it happen, lol!


----------



## pdfCrazy

Shes like "Damnit man, give it up!"


----------



## jdooley195

Well, he gave in...I still haven't seen him call, but he let her 'pet' him today, led her into a hut, and sure enough they left four eggs behind  

We'll see what happens


----------



## jdooley195

Well, last four were a no go, but they're at it right now  Hopefully a little better luck this time.


----------



## jdooley195

This is starting to get old! Lol...this has got to be about 50 or more eggs by now... these 16 crapezoids were from last week.... 



FIGURE IT OUT ALREADY!!!



.


----------



## jdooley195

SO....

I noticed that these eggs would either start out greyish, or turn greyish within 2-3 days...

I finally (for once) separated the bad eggs from the good ones, and yeah...both the good eggs stayed good, and I have two wigglers! I guess pulling bad eggs can make a difference...

ABOUT FREAKING TIME!!! 100th eggs the charm???


----------



## frogface

Grats!


----------



## Judy S

"mow the grass"...now that was funny...but I think too many of you gentlemen are anthropomorphizing....


----------



## sdlyager

Wow, that many tries! I was wondering about these two.


----------



## WendySHall

So...has this been working since then? Did your "wigglers" make it to water?


----------



## jdooley195

sdlyager said:


> Wow, that many tries! I was wondering about these two.


Yeah, they're doing really good. How are yours? Any green babies?

They finally sleep together now, as the male does not neglect her as much. I let the front glass fill in with 'algae' and that's all it took, same thing worked with my imitators a while back. After another batch of bad eggs, I pulled the petri-dishes out, and am going to give them a month break. I can't think of anything else that can help with the situation.

As far as the other two though...yeah, they're some magnificent swimmers.


----------



## sdlyager

None yet, we lost some weight and are trying some things to get them back on track. May need to switch to terrariums 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdooley195

Oh no... I'm sorry to hear that. I hate when frogs are difficult.


----------



## jdooley195

Previous two tads crapped out on me...

I gave the pair a break for a few months...

I recently have been trying to get them breeding again...

Voila! I think you can even see the tads eyeball...



I'm really hoping they've figured it out now


..


----------



## jdooley195

*Update:*

Two very healthy tads on their way to having legs, and 7 out of 9 eggs starting to develop!



Male


Female


----------



## jdooley195

6 looking about due for departure!



*same clutch as above


----------



## pnwpdf

New Rivers are awesome. I think they were my favorite big dart, when I had them.


----------



## jdooley195

So far....so very good!


----------



## jdooley195

I wonder if this little guys birthday will be on its parents anniversary...long time coming!


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Congrats J. I hope to get some soon.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdooley195

After a year and a tank remodel...they finally figured it out


----------



## jdooley195

First one's finally starting to lose the yellow...


----------



## jdooley195

Four month update!


----------



## topher

...these really are gorgeous frogs. Love the new rivers


----------



## Psybahchick

Great looking frogs. I had no idea they start so yellow.


----------



## jdooley195

Psybahchick said:


> Great looking frogs. I had no idea they start so yellow.


I don't think they're supposed to...I use a red enhancing tad food, and am guessing that's the cause....it's really neat watching them change so drastically.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics

Awesome J. Glad everything is working. Nice to see those froglets.


----------



## jdooley195

Five months!


----------



## topher

what was the tank remodel you went through to get them going?


----------



## jdooley195

The tank remodel pretty much involved adding more plants, some broms, and a wanna be bromeliad looking plant that is sold at home depot...my goal is to have one in every tank...they're nothing special but my frogs love them, and lay eggs all the time on them. 

Almost 6 months and damn near FINALLY blue!


----------



## ZenMonkey

Those are just stunning. Both the frogs and the photography.


----------



## jdooley195

A few more...




and...she finally caught 'em (if you've seen the first post you'll understand)

http://vid1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/TheBlueFrogGuy/DSCF1774_zpszwhad0qi.mp4

Now we know why he was running!


----------



## jdooley195

I believe this is the first one...changed quite a bit...sorry for the cell pic, I tried to clean it up.


I think I need to tone it down on the feedings  I think its resting in its belly!


----------



## Barry Thomas

Great looking frogs. Absolutely beautiful. Have all the froglets turned blue? How many froglets have they produced now?


----------



## jdooley195

Barry Thomas said:


> Great looking frogs. Absolutely beautiful. Have all the froglets turned blue? How many froglets have they produced now?


Thank you 

So far, there's 20-30 offspring, and they've been turning bluer the older they get...they've all kind of changed at the same rate. The only exceptions would be a few runts that have started out pretty teal chrome looking.

Looking back at one of the males (at about 12 months old or so) I got from Darren a couple of years ago, it would seem like some may take longer than others to loose the green...if ever


----------



## FroggyKnight

That is a wicked pattern on his back! Very cool looking frog 

It's funny that you got yours from Darren, I've been thinking about grabbing some from him for a while now...

John


----------



## jdooley195

FroggyKnight said:


> That is a wicked pattern on his back! Very cool looking frog
> 
> It's funny that you got yours from Darren, I've been thinking about grabbing some from him for a while now...
> 
> John


Ya, it was literally a 5 second decision for me lol! Great frogs, females get huge, and of course a great guy to pick up frogs from.


----------



## FroggyKnight

jdooley195 said:


> Ya, it was literally a 5 second decision for me lol! Great frogs, females get huge, and of course a great guy to pick up frogs from.


Well, of course, you've made my decision much harder now. I can't decide if I'm going to get them from you, him or both of you! When I first saw them at Darren's booth, I had no cash left so I was safe. Next time though, my wallet might not be so lucky 

I really need to get some frogs from you man... What is the next show you will be vending at? Will you be at the January Portland show?

John


----------



## jdooley195

FroggyKnight said:


> Well, of course, you've made my decision much harder now. I can't decide if I'm going to get them from you, him or both of you! When I first saw them at Darren's booth, I had no cash left so I was safe. Next time though, my wallet might not be so lucky
> 
> I really need to get some frogs from you man... What is the next show you will be vending at? Will you be at the January Portland show?
> 
> John


Thanks 

Yeah, PDX in January, and also going to try out Hillsboro in March...Haven't been to those yet but it might be pretty big Pacific Northwest Reptile and Exotic Animal Show


----------



## jdooley195

Oldest is 7 months oow today! 

Without flash


With flash


----------



## jdooley195

A little over 8 months and we have a beautifully blue, probable female 

Flash


No flash


----------



## jdooley195

At 8-9 months, here's my largest pair so far.


----------



## jdooley195

The oldest at 10.5 months


----------



## Itsalltender

Are you selling the babies?


----------



## jdooley195

Itsalltender said:


> Are you selling the babies?


Yes. I'll pm you.


----------



## jdooley195

Pretty cool pattern on this little pig


----------



## jdooley195

Ah! Close enough for a birthday picture 

day one:


one year:


Love it!


Male (a little younger)


----------



## Rmarshall

Very nice animals. Congrats!


----------



## jdooley195

Been a while since the parents were pictured. These guys just really POP out at ya! Not edited at all.


----------



## Celtic Aaron

Awesome frog pics! They are really good looking frogs. Thanks.


----------



## topher

Awesome frogs . That day one to one year comparison is crazy.. Wild how much yellow they lose !


----------



## jdooley195




----------



## jdooley195

Pair...ready to eat!


----------

